# VAT to Switzerland



## DannyL (8 Oct 2012)

So I had a client from Switzerland and I'm about issue an invoice in the next few days. I'm confused whether I should use the same VAT rules as for the EU member states? That is 0% VAT. 

Anyone has any experience with VAT of European but Non-EU member states?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Oct 2012)

DannyL said:


> SI'm confused whether I should use the same VAT rules as for the EU member states? That is 0% VAT.



I made this mistake before but , luckily enough I picked it up  before a VAT audit.

You charge normal VAT to clients in the EU, unless they have a VAT number, in which case, you don't charge them VAT.  Make sure to always get a VAT number from them and don't assume that they are registerd for VAT.

I assume that Switzerland is like any other non EU country - you don't charge VAT on exports to them.


----------



## bazermc (8 Oct 2012)

Danny

You dont mention what eactly are you providing to your Switzerland client i.e. a service carried out in IE or Switzerland or goods.

However for a simple service carried out in ireland, then no VAT will apply to the invoice issued to a business established in a non EU country


----------



## capnhand (8 Oct 2012)

Hi

Also beware.... Switzerland is not in the EU!!!!

Although they do have their own VAT system which closely resembles and follows that of the EU there are certain differences between raising an invoice to a customer in Switzerland and raising an invoice to say Germany. eg triangulation provisions are not applicable.

Kind Regards

capnhand


----------



## DannyL (8 Oct 2012)

It's a promotion service. I had clients from other EU member states and there was always 0% VAT on it. Also clients from US had 0% VAT as advised by the Revenue. So I guess Switzerland wouldn't be much different...


----------



## WizardDr (29 Oct 2012)

Just to tack on that the Canary Islands (ES) are NOT regarded as EU for VAT purposes - just so as you know.


----------

